# الرد على شبهه المولود اعمى فى الكتاب المقدس والطائفة الباغية التي شقت صف المسلمين وحرفوا فيها الكتب



## M a K a R i O u S (25 فبراير 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين ​*
*يوجد فى الفترة الاخيرة بعض من يحاول ان يكرر شبهات قديمه حول المسيحيه ويدافع عن العقيده الاسلاميه بكل ما يتوفر له ... وقررنا بان نساعدهم ببعض ما توفر لنا ايضا سواء كان فى العقيده المسيحيه او الاسلاميه .. الرد سوف يكون بدافع المحبه فى تداول الادله والبراهين واحترام الاخر فى الرد عليهم  
سوف نتناول الرد على الاستاذ طارق فى بعض النقاط حتى ندرك الحقيقه مع بعضنا ... موضوعنا اليوم هو يتناول قصه الاعمى فى الكتاب المقدس وبعض الكلام عن المخطوطات وهذه بدايه لامور كثرة سوف نتناولها مع كثيرين من غير المسيحيين *


الفقرة الاولى


> يقول الاستاذ طارق : " من هو الاعمى الذى دمر الديانه المسيحيه ؟ "


*
لغريب من يستخدم هذه المصطلحات البعيده تماما عن البحث .. وهذه احدى التعليقات من المتابعين له :*







*حاول ان تكسب الناس والمتعلمين والباحثين بقوة الادله والحجج وليس بمسميات بعيده عن البحث ... فان كان الغرض دعايه وشهرة وفانت يلزمك الكثير بعد
*


الفقرة الثانيه 


> يقول الاستاذ طارق :"ومن هنا اطالب جميع النصارى فى كل العالم اقول لهم امنوا بالمسيح كما قال المسيح عن نفسه وما علم المسيح الرجل الاعمى وكما علم المسيح جميع التلاميذ ولا تخالفوا المسيح فتهلكوا "



*الرد : المسيحي يطبق بالكامل اقوال المسيح ويؤمن بما علمه المسيح لنا ونقله التلاميذ لنا ولاباء الكنيسه .. الذى خالف المسيح هما المسلمين للاسف لم ينقلوا معلومه واحده صحيحه عن المسيح
على سبيل المثال : القران ينادى بان المسيح تلقى وحى وكتاب وهذا من الامور المفجعه فى مغالطه اول ثلاثه قرون على الاقل وترسخ شى لم يوجد اطلاقا لا تاريخيا او ابائيا او كنسيا حتى الان لم يتقدم واحد فقط ليثبت صحه القران فى هذه القضيه .
وسوف  نرى فى كلامنا القادم من يتبع المسيح ومن يبتعد عن تعاليمه وكلامه*

نضع القصه كامله من الكتاب المقدس :

[Q-BIBLE]7. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ». الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ. فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً.
8. فَالْجِيرَانُ وَالَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرَوْنَهُ قَبْلاً أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى قَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَجْلِسُ وَيَسْتَعْطِي؟»
9. آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا هُوَ». وَآخَرُونَ: «إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ».
10. فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «كَيْفَ انْفَتَحَتْ عَيْنَاكَ؟»
11. أَجَابَ: «إِنْسَانٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ يَسُوعُ صَنَعَ طِيناً وَطَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبْ إِلَى بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ وَاغْتَسِلْ. فَمَضَيْتُ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَبْصَرْتُ».
12. فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ ذَاكَ؟» قَالَ: «لاَ أَعْلَمُ».
13. فَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ بِالَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلاً أَعْمَى.
14. وَكَانَ سَبْتٌ حِينَ صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ الطِّينَ وَفَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ.
15. فَسَأَلَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَيْضاً كَيْفَ أَبْصَرَ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَضَعَ طِيناً عَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَنَا أُبْصِرُ».
16. فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ: «هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَحْفَظُ السَّبْتَ». آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ خَاطِئٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ؟» وَكَانَ بَيْنَهُمُ انْشِقَاقٌ.
17. قَالُوا أَيْضاً لِلأَعْمَى: «مَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ عَنْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «إِنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ».
18. فَلَمْ يُصَدِّقِ الْيَهُودُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى فَأَبْصَرَ حَتَّى دَعَوْا أَبَوَيِ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَ.
19. فَسَأَلُوهُمَا: «أَهَذَا ابْنُكُمَا الَّذِي تَقُولاَنِ إِنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟ فَكَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ الآنَ؟»
20. أَجَابَهُمْ أَبَوَاهُ: «نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا ابْنُنَا وَأَنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى
21. وَأَمَّا كَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ الآنَ فلاَ نَعْلَمُ. أَوْ مَنْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ فلاَ نَعْلَمُ. هُوَ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ. اسْأَلُوهُ فَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ».
22. قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ هَذَا لأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يَخَافَانِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا قَدْ تَعَاهَدُوا أَنَّهُ إِنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَحَدٌ بِأَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ يُخْرَجُ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ.
23. لِذَلِكَ قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ: «إِنَّهُ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ اسْأَلُوهُ».
24. فَدَعَوْا ثَانِيَةً الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي كَانَ أَعْمَى وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَعْطِ مَجْداً لِلَّهِ. نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ خَاطِئٌ».
25. فَأَجَابَ: «أَخَاطِئٌ هُوَ؟ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ. إِنَّمَا أَعْلَمُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَعْمَى وَالآنَ أُبْصِرُ».
26. فَقَالُوا لَهُ أَيْضاً: «مَاذَا صَنَعَ بِكَ؟ كَيْفَ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟»
27. أَجَابَهُمْ: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا. لِمَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا أَيْضاً؟ أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصِيرُوا لَهُ تلاَمِيذَ؟»
28. فَشَتَمُوهُ وَقَالُوا: «أَنْتَ تِلْمِيذُ ذَاكَ وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَإِنَّنَا تلاَمِيذُ مُوسَى.
29. نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مُوسَى كَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَمَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ».
30. أَجَابَ الرَّجُلُ: «إِنَّ فِي هَذَا عَجَباً! إِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ وَقَدْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيَّ.
31. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِلْخُطَاةِ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَتَّقِي اللَّهَ وَيَفْعَلُ مَشِيئَتَهُ فَلِهَذَا يَسْمَعُ.
32. مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يُسْمَعْ أَنَّ أَحَداً فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْ مَوْلُودٍ أَعْمَى.
33. لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَذَا مِنَ اللَّهِ لَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ شَيْئاً».
34. قَالُوا لَهُ: «فِي الْخَطَايَا وُلِدْتَ أَنْتَ بِجُمْلَتِكَ وَأَنْتَ تُعَلِّمُنَا!» فَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً.
35. فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ؟»
36. أَجَابَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لِأُومِنَ بِهِ؟»
37. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ وَالَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ».
38. فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ.
39. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: « لِدَيْنُونَةٍ أَتَيْتُ أَنَا إِلَى[/Q-BIBLE]​


الفقرة الثالثه 


> يقول الاستاذ طارق : " قال الاعمى عنه انه انسان وهذا يوافق كلام المسيح يو 8 :40 "


الرد :

*اولا: هذا يدل انك لم تعرف او تتجاهل ان المسيحى يؤمن بان المسيح انسان 

ثانيا : حتى الان لم اشاهد مسلم واحد على سطح الارض يستخدم الادله فى مناقشه المسيحى ولكن  يلجا لها لما يلاقى فقره ممكن تيجى على مزاجه ويشرحها على كيفه..  مفيش تكامل فى طرح قضيه نهائى .. عليك يا عزيزى ان تاخذ القضيه بالكامل وتطرح الاسئله بتدعيم نقد مسيحى .. اعرف ان هذا الوضع صعب جدا ان يستخدمه المسلم فى نقده للمسيحيه  او لم يتعلمه بعد 

ثالثا : قصه الاعمى لها ادركات فهميه لدى الاعمى بمستويات تختلف كل شويه عن المسيح لانه بيتعرف عليه وحده وحده .. ببساطه معنى انه ادرك انه انسان هل هذه يعنى انه ليس نبى  لكن لانى المسلم يواجه عقده فى انى المسيح اله لما يشوف حاجه تقول المسيح انسان كانه اكتشف اللى محدش عرفه لكن الوضع مع المسيحى مختلف والوضع المرحلى كل شويه مع الاعمى بيختلف 

رابعا: فهم المسلم والسيد طارق يخالف المسيح نفسه لنشاهد حينما يرد المسيح وغيره من داخل الانجيل على المشككين*


[Q-BIBLE]41. يُرْسِلُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مِنْ مَلَكُوتِهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَعَاثِرِ وَفَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ
42. وَيَطْرَحُونَهُمْ فِي أَتُونِ النَّارِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ.
43. حِينَئِذٍ يُضِيءُ الأَبْرَارُ كَالشَّمْسِ فِي مَلَكُوتِ أَبِيهِمْ. مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنَانِ لِلسَّمْعِ فَلْيَسْمَعْ».[/Q-BIBLE]

*المسيح  نفسه  يقول لك ان ابن الانسان يرسل ملائكته  .... والملائكه هى ملائكه الله ..... والملكوت الذى يكون فيه دينونه العالم هو ملك الله .... وامر الارسال للملائكه هو من اختصاص الله بعد انقضاء العالم 

هذا لقب ابن الانسان ومن هو ابن الانسان .... 
         تحدى قائم رغم ليس من محبى التحدى ولكن هل يوجد شخص فى الكتاب المقدس له ملكيه للملائكه جميعا وله ملكيه للملكوت وله الامر فى ان يرسل الملائكه بعد نهايه العالم ... هذه كلها امور تختص بالله فقط وان لم يفعل احد وقدم رد عليه ان يكون شجاع ويعترف بلاهوت  السيد المسيح من خلال كلامه فى هذا النص*

*ناخذ شخصيه تعرفت علي ان ابن الانسان هو ابن الله حتى تنهار الشبهه كلها من البدايه*

[Q-BIBLE]37. فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ.
38. وَانْشَقَّ حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ إِلَى اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ فَوْقُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ.
39. وَلَمَّا رَأَى قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ الْوَاقِفُ مُقَابِلَهُ أَنَّهُ صَرَخَ هَكَذَا وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ قَالَ: «حَقّاً كَانَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ!»[/Q-BIBLE]

*جمال هذا النص ان قائد المئه يعترف بهذا والمسيح على عود الصليب وهو يحمل خطايا العالم ... حتى يكون دينونه على كل من لا يعترف بلاهوت المسيح *



الفقرة الرابعه 


> يقول الاستاذ طارق : " قال الاعمى عنه انه نبى  وهذا يوافق كلام المسيح "



*الرد :
 لا يوجد جديد لانى المسيحى يؤمن بان المسيح نبى لان ارساليه المسيح تحمل بداخلها نبؤة  ... فهو رسول ونبى وكاهن لانه انسان كل هذا حدث داخل ارساليه التجسد وليس خارجها .. ولكن لانك لم تلجا للتفاسير كنت تعتقد بانك تدمر المسيحيه .
ملحوظة صغيرة : هذا المستوى من النقد يجعلك امام المسيحيه  لا تقدم شى والدعوة الاسلاميه متاخره جدا فى اقناع المسيحيين لانهم يتكلمون من خلال معلومات مغلوطه فى الديانه الاسلاميه وينطلقون منها الى نقد المسيحيه وهذا يجعل من دعوة المسلمين بانها تكون ركيكه بعض الشى  

*


الفقرة الخامسه 


> يقول الاستاذ طارق : " قال الاعمى عنه انه لا يقدر ان يفعل  شيئا   وهذا يوافق كلام المسيح بانه قال لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسى شيئا  "



*الرد : نتيجه ان المسلم يفسر من دماغه بدون ادله اخذه الوضع الى عدم تكمله النصوص وفهم متكامل للاعداد .. تعال نكمل النصوص عشان تشوف الرد بعينك ... هذه الاعداد يتجاهلها جميع المسلمين ولم يقدر مسلم واحد على الرد عليها :*

[Q-BIBLE]16. وَلِهَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْرُدُونَ يَسُوعَ وَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ عَمِلَ هَذَا فِي سَبْتٍ.
17. فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ».
18. فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.
19. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ.
20. لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ.
21. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.
22. لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ
23. لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الاِبْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الاِبْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.
24. «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ.
25. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللَّهِ وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ.
26. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ
27. وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.
28. لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ
29. فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ.
30. أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
31. «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً.
32. الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَقٌّ.[/Q-BIBLE]

*
اولا : لاهوت النص ...اليهود قالوا انه يعادل نفسه بالله والمسلم يتجاهل 
                         مهما عمل ذاك  فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك .. هذا النص هو معادله صريحه بالله وقويه اى شى يفعله الله يقدر ان يفعله الابن ولكن المسلم يتجاهل 
           يقول عن الابن يحيى ايضا من يشاء ... من له السلطه فى كلمه من يشاء .... ولكن المسلم يتجاهل 
       الدينونه للابن ...... هل يوجد من يقول عنه الكتاب انه اعطى شخص ليدين كل العالم وليس دينونه شخص على شخص او مجموعه على مجموعه ولكن شخص يدين كل العالم وهل الاب الذى هو فى نظر المسلمين فقط يتخلى عن الدينونه لشخص اخر ..... لكن المسلم يتجاهل 
     المسيح يقول للمسلم ان الاموات سوف يسمعوت صوت ابن الله ... هنا المسيح يدلل على لفظه ابن الله الذى يريد المسلم نفيها وان المسيح يقول انسان فقط فعلا تحتاج للشرح الكثير 
ولكن المسلم لا يستطيع عن عمل الاب والابن يتم مع بعضه فى صورة تكامليه وليس للاخر ان يعمل لنفسه او يبتعد عن الاقنوم الاخر ولكن حينما المسيح يتكلم عن لاهوت الابن يتكلم عن لاهوت الاب ايضا ووحدانيتهم فى جوهر واحد ولكن المسام يتجاهل 

ثانيا : يقول كما يسمع يدين  فا بالتالى لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا فهى دينونه عادله .. ولكم المسلمين يقطعون فى كل سياق ولكن لا تخافوا فنحن موجودين لنعلمكم كيف تستخدموا الكتاب المقدس *

الفقرة السادسه 


> يقول الاستاذ طارق " الذين لم يروا المسيح "



*الرد :
طبعا هو يقصد هنا المسيحيين .... عجيب هل الذى شاهد المسيح هما المسلمين مثلا ... كلام غريب لم يقدر السيد طارق ان يثبته بالدليل بل هو كلام مرسل لماذا ؟
ماذا لو قلت المسلمين لم يروا محمد ؟؟ سوف اجعل من نفسى اضحوكه وانى مجنون .. ولكن سوف اخذ الموضوع بجديه واطرح عليك موضوع جميل 
صلب المسيح .... المسيحيه من بدايه صلب المسيح حتى الان واضحه فيه لان تلاميذ وخلفاء التلاميذ عاينوا ذلك واختبروا ذلك وسلموا ذلك لكل المؤمنين 
لكن العقيده الاسلاميه تتخبط فى نص واحد وتفاسير كثيرة فى المصلوب ولكن التاريخ والاباء والاثار وامور كثيرة تشهد لصلب ومعايشه المسيحيين لهذا الامر الواضح لماذا لانهم عاينوا واختبروا المسيح وقيامته
ولكن المسلمين لم يروا المسيح وتخبطوا فى المصلوب .. واتمنى منك ان ترد لانى اجهز لك امور جميله فى هذه النقطه *



الفقرة السابعه 


> يقول الاستاذ طارق " دين عيسى عليه الصلاه والسلام ليس هو الديانه الذى يؤمن بها النصارى اليوم والذى يطلق عليها المسيحيه "



*الرد :
فعلا اجابه صحيحه لان دين عيسى فى العقيده الاسلاميه يختلف عن معتقد المسيح نفسه وتلاميذه وخلفاء التلاميذ والكنيسه والى الان 
المسيحيه تحمل ما علمه لنا المسيح فى كل حرف وكلمه وليس نحمله فقط ولكن نعايشه ودفع المسيحيين دماء لا حصر لها فى سبيل هذا الايمان ولكن الغريب ان المسلمين لم يدفعوا دماء فى حمل العقيده 
ام لم تعرف الحكم الفقى الذى يقول بان على المسلم انكار دينه لو تحت ضغط وقتل ويوهم القاتل بانه يوافقه .*



الفقرة الثامنه :


> يقول الاستاذ طارق : هذه القصه تدمر المسيحيه فعبثوا بالمخطوطات .. وبدا النساخ تحريف المخطوطات كما فى السكندريه وهى من القرن الخامس ومن هنا بدا تحريف المخطوطات "



*الرد :

تمهيد : اولا فكرتك كلها مغلوطه ولم تصح لسبب بسيط لان المسيحيه لا تعتمد عى نص واحد فلم تحتاج المسيحيه العناء لان تعبث بالمخطوطات من اجل لفظه ابن الله وكانها لم تتواجد مرة اخرى ... تعال لترى تنوع لفظه ابن الله فى نصوص الكتاب وعلى شخصيات متنوعه :*

الملاك ​[Q-BIBLE]34. فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟»
35. فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.[/Q-BIBLE]

الشياطين :​[Q-BIBLE]29. وَإِذَا هُمَا قَدْ صَرَخَا قَائِلَيْنِ: «مَا لَنَا وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ؟ أَجِئْتَ إِلَى هُنَا قَبْلَ الْوَقْتِ لِتُعَذِّبَنَا؟»
30. وَكَانَ بَعِيداً مِنْهُمْ قَطِيعُ خَنَازِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ تَرْعَى.
31. فَالشَّيَاطِينُ طَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ تُخْرِجُنَا فَأْذَنْ لَنَا أَنْ نَذْهَبَ إِلَى قَطِيعِ الْخَنَازِيرِ».[/Q-BIBLE]

التلاميذ :​[Q-BIBLE]13. وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى نَوَاحِي قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ سَأَلَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ: «مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟»
14. فَقَالُوا: «قَوْمٌ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ وَآخَرُونَ إِيلِيَّا وَآخَرُونَ إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ».
15. قَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟»
16. فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ».
17. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ لَكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.[/Q-BIBLE]

اليهود :​[Q-BIBLE]41. وَكَذَلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضاً وَهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا:
42. «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا». إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ!
43. قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللَّهِ!».[/Q-BIBLE]

المسيح نفسه :​[Q-BIBLE]16. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
17. لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
18. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ.[/Q-BIBLE]

يقول ايضا المسيح :
[Q-BIBLE]23. لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الاِبْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الاِبْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.
24. «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ.
25. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللَّهِ وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ.[/Q-BIBLE]


*اذن كل كلامك ساقط ولكن نكمل باقى كلامك 


اولا : من المحزن والطريف ايضا ما يحدث بين المسلمين فى تناول نقد المخطوطات للكتاب المقدس .. لماذا .. لان كل واحد جاب صورة مخطوطه او اتنين وكرر كلام من هنا او هنا وقال النص مش موجود يبقى كدة الموضوع خلص وباحث فى المخطوطات ... هكذا العلم حينما يصل بين المسلمين .. لم ياخذ الموضوع فى تناول صحيح ومبحث علمى فى تناول الترجمات ككل اليونانيه وتناول للمخطوطات اليونانيه والترجمات والاباء وامور كثيرة فى التعليل 

ثانيا : كيف ياعزيزى الفاضل تحكم ان تحريف ابن الله بدا من القرن الخامس والنص يوجد فى ترجمات واباء قبل القرن الخامس بكثير جدا هذا يدل ان تتكلم بعشوائيه شديده جدا  فى الموضوع

ثالثا : ما يجعل المسيحيه جميله يا عزيزى انهم قوم محققون يتناولون كل شى وينشرونه لكل العالم هذا شى يشعرنى بالفخر لكن على العكس تماما المسلمين يعانون اشد العناء فى تحقيق مخطوطاتهم والتتبع السليم ومتاخرين جدا فى هذه العلوم ... فانا استغرب جدا ان المسلمين يتكلمون فى علم لا يعرفونه ويستخدمونه بالطرق الصحيحه والمتقدمه .. من يحقق لكم المخطوطات هما مسيحيون لا اعرف ابكى ام اضحك عليك يا عزيزى 

رابعا : اعرف انك تريد ان تقول لنا نحن قوم الحديث وعلم الرجال والاسانيد والصدور وغيرها من هذه الامور ..... سوف ارد عليك من خلال نقطه بسيطه اعتبرها تمهيد لباب كبيره سوف اتكلم فيه من الان وداخل هذا الباب اوعدك فيه ما يسر قلبك .. واذكرك بان مناقشتك للاسلاميات سوف نعبر عليها كلها لترى كيف يكون نقد المسيحى 


نوجد بعض الاسئله وبعدها نشرح مانريده 
1 -  هل التحريف تواجد فى كتب المسلمين 
2 --  هل علماء المسلمين الاوائل ذات ثقه 
3 -  هل الاسانيد وعلم الرجال وعلوم الحديث ذادت فى التحريف ام صانت الكتب 
4 -  هل المشكله سند ومتن ام المشكله الاساسيه فى تحريف النسخ ايضا 

كل هذا سوف يكون فى المداخله التاليه .....*


----------



## AdmanTios (26 فبراير 2020)

دام صليب خدمتك أستاذنا الحبيب
رب المجد يستخدمك من أجل مجد أسمه القدوس

الموضوع أكثر من رائع .... يُنير أذهان و عقول باحثة عن الرد

و يالا روعة ما قال القديس أغسطينوس " نحن نشكر الهراطقة والمبتدعين على كل ما قدموه من بدع وشكوك ضد الكتاب،
فجعلونا نتعمَّق في فهم الكتاب بالأكثر، و نزداد قوّة في المعرفة، و نكتشف كنوزًا ما كنا سنكتشفها "

في إنتظار باقي المُداخلات


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (26 فبراير 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
​*
*قضيتنا مثيره فى حديث شق صف المسلمين .. واظهر النوايا واظهر التحريف والتدليس ودور النساخ وغيره من الامور الكثيرة 
نقدنا يختلف عن ما يفعله المسلمين فى نقد المسيحيه الركيك .. نقدنا يقوم بشكل كامل من داخل الكتب الاسلاميه ... سوف اعرض جزء بسيط من قضيه هذا الحديث لانه توجد فيه امور ثمينه اخرى تغيب عن الباحثين الذين يدافعون عن الاسلام .. كما قلت هذه بدايه فقط وتمهيد ان صح التعبير لهذا الحديث فقط

اما السيد طارق سوف نقوم بتعليق على الاسلاميات التى يعرضها على المسلمين نرى فيها ما يسر قلوبنا جميعا ... وهو تتطرق فى هذا الحديث حتى يحل الاشكال الذى به بين المسلمين ليدافع عن اهل السنه لكن لنرى ماذا وجدنا 
*


*الحديث ​*
* لفظ الحديث هكذا روى البخاري ( 447 ) بسنده عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ قَالَ لِي ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ وَلِابْنِهِ عَلِيٍّ : انْطَلِقَا إِلَى أَبِي سَعِيدٍ فَاسْمَعَا مِنْ حَدِيثِهِ . فَانْطَلَقْنَا ، فَإِذَا هُوَ فِي حَائِطٍ يُصْلِحُهُ ، فَأَخَذَ رِدَاءَهُ فَاحْتَبَى ، ثُمَّ أَنْشَأَ يُحَدِّثُنَا ، حَتَّى أَتَى على  ذِكْرِ بِنَاءِ الْمَسْجِدِ فَقَالَ : : ( كُنَّا نَحْمِلُ لَبِنَةً لَبِنَةً ، وَعَمَّارٌ لَبِنَتَيْنِ لَبِنَتَيْنِ ، فَرَآهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَيَنْفُضُ التُّرَابَ عَنْهُ وَيَقُولُ : وَيْحَ عَمَّارٍ تَقْتُلُهُ الْفِئَةُ الْبَاغِيَةُ، يَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ ، وَيَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى النَّارِ . قَالَ يَقُولُ عَمَّارٌ: أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ الْفِتَنِ​*
*
اولا : الحديث وسط النسخ المحرفه ​*
*المرجع الاول ​*











*المرجع الثانى ​*











*المرجع الثالث​*











*المرجع الرابع ​*
















*المرجع الخامس ​*










*المرجع السادس ​*











*ثانيا : تحريف البخارى المتعمد فى كتابه ​*
















*ثالثا : ادخال النساخ على نصوص الاحاديث​* 






*رابعا : تعصب العلماء الكبار والصحابه يجعلهم يحرفون العقيده والكتب بما يوافق فكرهم حتى لو كان من اهل السنه ويتصف بالورع ومن افضلهم  
​*





















*خامسا : صحيح البخارى مختلف فى رواياته ​*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (26 فبراير 2020)

*سادسا : تحريف علماء الجرح والتعديل فى الاحاديث والكتب والتاريخ​*
*المرجع الاول ​*










*المرجع الثانى ​*











*سابعا : تحريف الحديث فى الترمزى عن طريق الدراوردى ​*











*ثامنا : شهاده احمد ابن حنبل المتناقضه ​*











*تاسعا : تخبط ابن كثير فى الحديث بين الاثبات والحذف​*
*اما ابن كثير فصار يتخبط فى فى كتابه البدايه والنهايه بين الاقرار الحذف 
ومن يحب المراجعه الجزء الرابع صفحه 536
والجزء العاشر صفحه 538
ونجد اقرار ابن كثير بان الحديث يوجد فى بعض النسخ والاخرى محذوف منها *

*تعليقى المداخله القادمه على ما سبق*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (29 أبريل 2020)

الموضوع انتهى... ويتبقى مداخلة فيها تلخيص الموضوع بكل نقاطه مع تعقيب بسيط... لكن الموضوع مفتوح لمن يستطيع الرد ويجد في نفسه القدرة من المسلمين 

فالموضوع مزال فيه الكثير على المسلمين معرفته


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 يونيو 2020)

> الموضوع انتهى... ويتبقى مداخلة فيها تلخيص الموضوع بكل نقاطه مع تعقيب بسيط...


 
أستاذ مكاريوس

فى انتظار المداخلة التى تلخص الموضوع لو تسمح​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (20 يونيو 2020)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أستاذ مكاريوس
> 
> فى انتظار المداخلة التى تلخص الموضوع لو تسمح​



الوقت ضيق معي جداا.. وتلخيص الفكره يتطلب وقت.. وحاليا اعمل على موضوعات كثيره 

ولكن توجد اسئلة في نهاية المداخلة الأولى ... ووضعت الادله على ذلك في قضية الفئة الباغية 
تناول هذه القضية بالرد علي ما قدمته


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (5 يوليو 2020)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين 

نشكــر الرب على ما يعطينا من الوقت والبحث والتعقيب على من يحاول الرد على ما نكتب فنصلى له لكى يعطينا الحكمه ولمس قلوب الاخرين ونتمنى للجميع السلامه 

ظهر شخص اسمــه محمد سنى يحاول ان يتناول موضوعاتنا بالرد وسوف نتناول كل كلامه فى كل الموضوعات ولى بعض التعقيبات عليه 

اولا : شكرا لك على جميع الاهانات والشتيمه فانت للاسف تكمل نهج الصحابه مع بعضهم البعض فى الالفاظ والشتيمه واعرف انه من الصعوبه ان تجد المحبه التى تفيض بها نحو الاديان الاخرى عموما ان كنت تعتقد انى سوف انساق وراء هذا الاسلوب تبقى فاهم غلط 
اى تعرض لشخصى يساوى صفر فلا اهتم به ولكن تاكد انه سوف يشوه صورتك انت ودينك فالشتيمه والاهانه لا وقت لنا بها 

ثانيا : اعتقد فى كل موضوعاتك تتبنى محاوله للرد على القضيه نفسها وتنسى الدفاع عن اخطاء ابو عمر الباحث اعتقد انها قضيه خسرانه ولم يستطيع مسلم واحد على سطح الارض الدفاع عنها وسوف نعرض كل ذلك بالتفصيل فى وقته .. فان كان يمتلك الحق يخرج لنا من الجحر الذى انكمش فيه فى قناته او يخرج ان يتاسف على كل خطا علمى مشين .. صدقنى الموضوعات كثيره جدا الذى سوف نتناولها بخصوصه ام بخصوص غيره ولكن اترك كل شى فى وقته 

ثالثا : انصحك بالابتعاد عن الحشو وايجاد ما يسمى تعليقات على موضوعاتى فان كنت تبحث حقا ضع الحجه بقوتها لكن ردودك فى كل ما قراته سوف تؤدى بك الى نهايه الكل سوف يكتشف قيمتها فان كنت تعتقد ان الساحه للجدل والقصص دى ظل فيها وحدك 

عموما ليس لى مع احد اى شى شخصى ولكن نحن لا نترك التضليل ولكن نضع الحقيقه امامنا ونزحف وراءها 
اتمنى منك تحسين اسلوبك حتى تكسب من يقرا كلامك لسبب بسيط الانسان لما عقله بيتسع فى البحث والدراسه تلقى التهذيب فى كلامه ارتفع وعموما اللى يريحك فى كل الاحوال سوف لا نترك تعليق لاحد  

حاول محمد سنى تناول قضيه تحريف حديث الفئة الباغيه فى البخارى وكانت الكارثه انه اعترف بموضوعنا وهدفنا صدقنى لما قرات الرد لاول مرة ظننت انك ليس مسلم وفكرتك تدعم وتؤكد موضوعى ولكن استغربت انك مسلم وكمان مشرف فاعتقد داه يكون مفيد وهيزود صعوبه ابو عمر الباحث فى الرد 
نصحيه كمان ليك بلاش تسيب حتت ومراجع فى الموضوع لانى من الان سوف اعرف الجميع بما اهملت وبما تحرف 
نشكر محمد السنى على تاكيد ان حديث الفئة الباغيه محرف ولنشاهد 






تعليقى :

اولا : بتقول استند فى هذا على عدم صحه نبوءة النبى محمد ... كلام غلط انا يا فاضل اتناول تحريف حديث بين النسخ فا ياريت تكون دقيق وبلاش تخترع كلام 


ثانيا : بتقول عاوز اوهم القراء بان اهل العلم اجمعوا على عدم صحه الحديث كلام غلط طبعا لكن اثباتى كان شق صف المسلمين فى حديث الفئة الباغيه منهم من اثبت الحديث ومنهم من قال بتحريفه وعدم وجوده ومن العلماء من كان يتخبط بين الاثنين لا يعرف ان يثبته او يحذفه 
فاحنا بنردد معااااك كلامك المهم اللى بتقول فيه 
والحق ان هناك خلافا وليس اجماعا حول اصاله هذا النص فى البخارى 

شكرا خالص هو دا المطلوب مبروك عليك التحريف واعترافك بيه بلسانك 

نكمل فيقول ايضا :







برافو خالص فانت تساعدنى وتؤكد كلامى وللاسف تضع المسلمين فى ورطه حقيقيه والرد  الوحيد على الموضوع دا هو الاعتراف لا غيـــــــــر .....  لو البخارى ذات نفسه جه هيقولك ايوة محرف 

ام كذبك بانى اجر القارى لاقول ان ابن كثير هو الوحيد الذى قال بحذفها ووجودها فى نسخ دا غلط ... ابن كثير ضمن منظومه تعترف بتحريف الحديث بين النسخ .......فى اثباته مره وحذفه مره الراجل احتار لا نفعه علم حديث ولا مخطوطات دى كارثه 




اما بالنسبه لقول الخلال وكانى مش واخد بالى من اللى مكتوب فى الحاشيه والاسناد لا اطمن واخد بالى وقريت كل حاجه اللى تعرفه واللى متعرفهوش فى الموضوع لانى دى امانه لا يكتب الشى غير وفى امانه علميه فى الاطلاع والصدق
نقرا كلامك  







تعال طيب نشوف الاثر دا مدعم من اكبر العلماء مع الخلال ولا برضوا العلماء دول جهال مش اخدوا بالهم 












شفت بقى ابن الجوزى قال مش الخلال بس ويحيى بن معين وابا خيثمه والمعيطى دعموا الاثر دا  لكن معلش بص بقى فى الحاشيه ابن تيميه صحح الاثرين على حياه ابن حنبل بالتوالى فى حياته 
تعال ندعم تانى بمراجع وشوف مين جهال تانى 










الانصارى الشافعى بيقول ايه جماعه من الحفاظ طعنوا فى الحديث وذكر نفس الاثر بتاع الخلال وباقى العلماء 

تعال نشوف بقى كلام مسك من واحد بتحبه بيقول ايه ياللى بتتهمه بالجهل 











بعضهم ضعفه وبعضهم تاوله يا عينى ابن تيميه يدعم الاثر برضوا انه بقى فى انقسام بين الضعف والتاويل 
نكمل ونشوف ابن تيميه 







ابن تيميه اثبت انى الحديث محرف بين نسخ البخارى ... واثبت كمان الاثر بتاع الخلال مرة تانيه 




يكمل ويقول محمد سنى انى اوهمت القارى ان ابن رجب يتكلم عن جميع طرق الحديث وهذا كذب 

هو حضرتك واعى بتقول ايه نقرا كلامه 






انا كنت بقول الاتى 
سابعا : تحريف الحديث فى الترمزى عن طريق الدراوردى

بمعنى يحيى بن  معين بيقول الكتاب اصح من الحفظ لانى راجل تعبان شويه فى الحفظ 
ولقى الحفظ شى والكتاب شى 
يعنى الحديث محرف بيتنقل وهو مش موجود فى كتاب االراجل والمصيبه يحيى قال الكتاب اصح 
فهمت النقطه دى ولا فاهمها وبتتجاهل عشان تحشى ردود وخلاص 


نكمل كلامك بتقول 





انا ايه علاقتى بكل دا ولكن رغم انى الكلام دا مش يخصنى هجاوبك عليه وهقلبه عليك العكس احلى اجابه ممكن اقدمها ليك من مرجع وبيرد عليك وبيدعم كلامى وبيوقع المسلمين فى ورطه دا لانكب تتكلم وبتحاول ترد بدون خلفيه عميقه فى الموضوع تعال نشوف اللى درس القضيه بتمحص قال ايه البرزنجى 
الكلام اللى جاى داه نلم فيه كل الكلام ومن ضمنهم كلام احمد ابن حنبل انه بيثبت الاثرين عنه يلا اى خدمه 
























الفاضل محمد سنى تجاهل ايه فى الموضوع وطنشه .. يعنى الامانخ تقول تناقش كل النقاط ولا تسيب دى وتعلق على دى وفى الزحمه محدش حاسس بحاجه لا متخفش انا موجود 
تجاهل هذه النقاط بسبب قوتها وهما 
ثانيا : تحريف البخارى المتعمد فى كتابه

ثالثا : ادخال النساخ على نصوص الاحاديث

رابعا : تعصب العلماء الكبار والصحابه يجعلهم يحرفون العقيده والكتب بما يوافق فكرهم حتى لو كان من اهل السنه ويتصف بالورع ومن افضلهم

خامسا : صحيح البخارى مختلف فى رواياته


سادسا : تحريف علماء الجرح والتعديل فى الاحاديث والكتب والتاريخ

طبعا كل المراجع دى هو قصد يطنش التعليق عليها ويتجاهلها لكن هنحطها قدامك كل مرة لحد ما تجاول على كل حرف 
نشكرك مرة تانيه انك اثبت التحريف فى صحيح البخارى 

هذا الحديث هو مسمار صعب فى ظهور المسلمين لم يتخلصوا منه الى الابد 

منتظر اى مسلم للتعليق *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (29 يوليو 2020)

*بســم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحـــد أميـــــن

قام  الاستاذ محمد السنى بالتعقيب على كلامنا مره ثانيه وسوف نتناول ما قاله لنرى هل ما يقوله يطلق عليه رد او يطلق عليه رد بمحتوى فارغ

للاسف هذا الموضوع اصبح يقلق المسلمين لما فيه ويتجنب الكل الخوض فيه او يبتعد فى الرد علينا لان هذا الموضوع شوكه مؤلمه جداا فى اثبات تحريف كتبهم وسقوط كتب الحديث وانهيار ما يسمى علم الحديث

موضوع الفئة الباغيه بدايه فقط ولا يظن احد انه مثال وحيد... القائمه فيها الكثير جداا من تحريفات نسخ الروايات مع بعضها البعض وتحريف النساخ للمخطوطات  واصبحت الامور صعبه للغايه كل هذا ولم ندخل فى تحريف القران من ناحيه القراءات صدقونى نحن فى قائمه طويله سوف نتناول ما سوف يقلق المسلمين فى نومهم 

فاللاسف الامور غير سارة لماذا ؟ لان من حديث واحد المسلمين كلهم صمتوا ومن علق عليه لحماسته فى الجدل اعترف بالخلاف حول اصاله النص وقال هذا  بالحرف  وهذا ما يكفينا حتى يعرف كل مسلم قيمه ما يمتلك من كتب محرفه واحاديث يتلاعب بها النساخ ومؤلفين الكتب انفسهم

نرجع للتعليق على من يحاول ان يرد علينا وللاسف وكما قلت سابقا المحتوى ان اصبح فارغ سوف تجد الشتيمة والدعاء والتعليق على اخطاء الكتابه وسوف نتناولها كلها 

اولا : الشتيمة ..... دائما تجد المسلم صاحب لفظ فاحش ولا يخلو لسانه من الشتائم والتحقير والتقليل من الاخرين  وصعب بل ومن المستحيل ان يعرف المسلم دينه وتجد بداخله محبه او يفيض على المخالف بها .. مستحيل نهائيا .. لكن لماذا .. وهل انا غاضب لذلك ؟

طبعا لا لان الدين والرسول هو من علم المسلم ذلك وكانوا الصحابه من اجمل الامثله فى ذلك  فلذلك كلما فعل المسلم ذلك يظهر مدى التربيه الاسلاميه والدينيه والاقتداء بالرسول والصحابه فلذلك نحن نشفق عليهم ونصلى من اجلهم .. ونقدم الدليل على كلامنا 











فالانسان طبيعه فطرته لا تقبل مثل هذه الامور الصعبه يعنى بعيدا عن الدين والمناقشات انا لو ملحد صعب اتقبل ما يقوله الاسلام 

ولكن جمال الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا الاتى :
[Q-BIBLE]
10. وَلاَ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ طَمَّاعُونَ وَلاَ سِكِّيرُونَ وَلاَ شَتَّامُونَ وَلاَ خَاطِفُونَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ.[/Q-BIBLE]



ثانيا : الدعاء على الاخرين ... هذا طبيعه المسلم التى  تعلمها فى الصلاه باستمرار .. لنقرا الدليل على ذلك 
















هكذا امور ضد فطرتى الحسنه كيف يصنع منها الدين القسوة هكذا ادعو على غيرى بالامراض والاسقام شى صعب جدا لكن جمال كتابنا المقدس يعلمنا الاتى :

[Q-BIBLE]•	44. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ
•	45. لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.
•	46. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟
•	47. وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟
•	48. فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ[/Q-BIBLE]



ثالثا : الاخطاء الاملائيه : وارد جدا الخطا اثناء كتابه الموضوعات وخصوصا ان لم يراجع الموضوع فى هذا الجزء سوف تجد حرف يكتب مكان حرف او حرف يسقط ولكن المسلم فارغ المحتوى دائما يتعلق بمثل هذه الامور حتى يكون موضوعه فيه شى يكتبه

وهذا المسلم موضوعاته الاخطاء فيها كثيره ولكن هذه النقطه سوف لا اعلق عليها مرة ثانيه ولكن هذه المره سوف نستغلها لنخرج منها بثمار جيده لخلاص المسلمين 

اولا : المسلم نفسه وقع فى نفس الكلمه وكلمه اخرى بخصوص الاسماء فقط فهل نفعل مثله ونقول له يا تلميذ الرمزى او يا تلميذ بحيى لكن للاسف هذا اسلوب الجهلاء سامحنى 

لنرى كلامه ونرى الخطا بعدها منه 














لكن يا عزيزى المسلم كتاب الترمذى يوجد فى مكتبتى وتمت دراسته وسوف اريك تصوير خاص من كتابى فكيف الاسم امامى دائما فى المراجع وفى مكتبتى هل سوف اقع فيه ان لم يكن سهوا 

ولكن سوف اريك بما اننا نتكلم عن التحريف ... كيف التحريف طال كتاب الترمذى واحاديثه حتى تتاكد ان المشوار امامنا طويل فى تحريفات كتب السنه الذى يجهلها المسلمين لنرى الادله















الامر الاخر كيف تحاسبنى على مثل هذه الامور ولم تحاسب قرانك الذى وقع فى جمل وتركيبات فى النحو فادحه تخالف كل كتب الصرف والنحو 

مثال لامر واحد لانه توجد سلسله طويله فى هذا الموضوع 

قاعده حسب يحسب من الباب السادس هل تعرفها ؟ 
هل تعرف ان القران خالف هذه القاعده
فكر وابحث فى هذا الامر لان يوجد لديك الكثير لتتعلمه 


بالمناسبه طالما تحب الاخطاء ارسل  هذا الفديو لابو عمر الباحث لاخطاء له ايضا يبدو ان المدرسه وحده بتعتكم 

[YOUTUBE]JGl74IwDLAY[/YOUTUBE]​

وشكرا للاخ حيدر العابر من ظلام الاسلام الى المسيحيه .... هذه قناته الجميله لمن يريد متابعته 


لنرجع للنقطه الاصليه لنرى كيف المسلم يعيد نفس الكلام ليثبت للجميع ان البخارى محرف 













من عنيا الاتنين المسلم بيثبت انى فى نسخ اخرى بتثبت اللفظ ودا بياكد كما قلت يوجد خلاف حول اصاله النص ناس بتثبته وناس بتحذفه 

اول مرة فى حياتى اشوف واحد بيرد على مساله يؤكدها متشكرين يا استاذ محمد 

نكمل كلامه 





 ياااه متعرفش كدة ادينى هعرفك بزياده تعال نعرف الاول من كتبك معنى التحريف 












تعال طيب نشوف نسخ البخارى ونشوف التحريف الفج فيها حتى يعرف الجميع ان كتـــاب البخارى محرف .... وعلم الحديث ساقط 


لنرى النسح فى السوق التى فيها اللفظ 





































هيا لنرى نسخ اخرى فى السوق محذوف منها اللفظ 



















يتبـــــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (29 يوليو 2020)

*









اى خدمـــه عرفت بقى انى كتاب البخارى محرف ... كارثه طبعا ومحدش من المسلمين فاهم ولا عارف حاجه .. المسلمين للاسف حافظين مش فاهمين 
تعال طيب اوريك زياده لانى بحبك .. شوف بقى هذا الدكتور والشيخ السنى يصرخ من تحريفات البخارى كيف ؟
























اذن واضح لكل شخص كيف البخارى ككتاب محرف بالدليل والبرهان  يا قوم الحفظ فى الصدور وحان الان لانهيار هذه الخرافات والكذب على الجميع 

بس كدة لا تعال رايح فين هوريك كيف التحريف متوغل فى النسخ الاصليه لنقرا ما قاله النووى عن البخارى حتى نحكم بعدها 


























هنا بقى هنلقى الكارثه ليه بقى ؟ لانى اليونينى ذكر ان روايه ابى ذر عن ابن حمويه الحمويى احد شيوخه الثلاثه قد خالفت روايه ابى الحسن الداودى عن الحمويى هذا فى اشياء ثابته عن الحمويى  وطبعا عشان كدة اثبت فى نسخته التى هى اصل سماعه من طريق الداودى عن الحمويى بعض ما ليس فى روايه ابى ذر عن الحمويى 
وقال ان روايه كريمه المروزيه عن الكشميهنى قد خالفت روايه ابى ذر عنه فى اشياء وقد قرر كل من ابن حجر والعينى والقسطلانى ان هذه العبارة ثابته فى روايه كريمه المروزيه 
طبعا كل الكلام دا موجود فى مقدمه نسخه اليونينى من صحيح البخارى صفحه 26 و 29 تحقيق  مفلح الشمرى 



طبعا كلام يوقع كل اسطورة البخارى وان النسخ محرفه والنساخ بيلعبوا على كيفهم دا غير البخارى نفسه 

فكما اقول دائما ان كنت تريد ان تتعلم التحريف وهذا الفن ادرس كتب الاحاديث وعلم الحديث 

تعالوا نشوف الظريف فى كلام المسلم بيقول 





شايفين الموضوع اسمه اصــــــــاله حديث 

وجوه الموضوع كاتب  

هناك خلافا وليس اجماعا حول اصــــــــــــاله هذا النص فى البخارى 
يعنى ما شاء الله وعى واسلوب اكاديمى هايل ومذهل 


اما نقطه ابن كثير فيرجع ويقول 






 لما تثبت ليا عدم تحريف نسخ البخارى نبقى نتكلم فى المصادر التانيه ... المصادر التانيه دى لما نتكلم فى المعتقد او تتكلم مع شيعى 

لكن انا بتكلم فى سقوط كتاب البخارى والتحريف بين النسخ وتلاعب النساخ

وطبعا المصادر الاخرى دى انا اتكلمت من خلال بحث لمحمد طاهر البرزنجى فى معاويه ولكن المسلم يتهمنى باننى انقل من جوجل والغريب انى المسلم لا بيحاول يتعب نفسه وينقل مصادر الكتب بالصور او بالاسماء والمراجع والطبعات ولكن شكرا للمكتبات الشامله وجوجل اللى بتخلينا نحشى الموضوعات يا عزيزى المجتهد من يدرس بدقه وليس كل همه يفتح ويحشى موضوع حاول تحرص فى كلامك وابحث كلام الغير بجديه بدل ما كل موضوعك جمله وحده من بيت شعر فهذا يشعر الاخرين تجاهك بالشفقه 

لكن تعالوا نشوف المسلم حرف واخفى فى ماذا 











مش تخليك امين وتكتب اللى كان جوا المربع عشان تعرف ان اللفظ المركب لم يكتبه البخارى وانى اختلفت وتضاربت  فيه النسخ لماذا اخفيت باقى البحث خليك جدع واعرضه كدا بوضوح ولا خايف على المسلمين البسطاء عشان مش يشوفوا انه قال ولكن بعض النساخ اضافوها بوضوح متعلمه  وتكون واضحه فى سياق المقاله بالكامل   او مثلا غير صحيح وغير مخرج فى اصل البخارى تكون واضحه بالتصوير 

انقل المقاله كامله كما فعلت امام المسلمين ولكن تنقل جزء وتسيب جزء وطبعا وسط الحشو الكثير المسلم والقص فى البحث  مش هياخد باله  المسلم لكن لو نقلها بالصور كما فعلت وعلمنا باللون الاحمر هتفرق

المسلم المحترم حذف هذه الجمله  فى الاستنتاج عشان يوهم المسلم  بانه لا يوجد شى مقلق 
 ولكن علماء الامه علموك  تحذف زى ما البخارى عمل وبيعمل فى صحيحه (غير صحيح وغير مخرج فى اصل البخارى ) دى اللى كانت جوا المربع الفاضى 
يعنى البرزنجى اورد كل المصادر وفحص الموضوع بدقه بعد بحث طويل وتلخص فيما سبق لكن المسلم حذف الكلام 









تعالوا نشوف المسلم وهو يتهرب من الاجابه على ما قلته فى هذا النقطه 

نكرر ونقول المقصود 
يحيى بن معين بيقول الكتاب اصح من الحفظ لانى راجل تعبان شويه فى الحفظ
ولقى الحفظ شى والكتاب شى
يعنى الحديث محرف بيتنقل وهو مش موجود فى كتاب االراجل والمصيبه يحيى قال الكتاب اصح
فهمت النقطه دى ولا فاهمها وبتتجاهل عشان تحشى ردود وخلاص


نكمل ونشوف المسلم بيقول ايه 






المسلم السنى لم يستطيع الاجابه على ما سبق واتهم هذه النقط بالتافهه ... وما يلاحظ فى هذا المسلم حينما تمر عليه نقطه صعبه يتجاهلها ولكن كما قلت لك هذا الاسلوب لا يصلح معى يجب ان تعترف انك تكذب وتتجاهل عن عمد لعدم الرد

تعال هوريك اهميه النقط دى وانى البخارى فعلا يحرف ويدلس حسب مذهبه ويخفى عن المسلمين المصائب ناخد مثال 

لتحريف البخارى المتعمد فى الاحاديث والحذف منها 


























طبعا لما نشوف جمل زى دى تحط من شان المراه نقول يا خسارة على هكذا دين حين يشبه المراه بهكذا اوصاف 













طبعا كارثه بكل المقاييس اذن نعيد ونكرر ونقول 
تجاهل هذه النقاط بسبب قوتها وهما
ثانيا : تحريف البخارى المتعمد فى كتابه

ثالثا : ادخال النساخ على نصوص الاحاديث

رابعا : تعصب العلماء الكبار والصحابه يجعلهم يحرفون العقيده والكتب بما يوافق فكرهم حتى لو كان من اهل السنه ويتصف بالورع ومن افضلهم

خامسا : صحيح البخارى مختلف فى رواياته


سادسا : تحريف علماء الجرح والتعديل فى الاحاديث والكتب والتاريخ

وفي النقط السابقه نجد تحريف البخارى لكتابه واثبتنا من علماء المسلمين ان النساخ حرفوا فى الكتب واضافوا على الاحاديث فاين الامانه من نساخ مسلمين وكيف نرى تخبط روايات كتاب البخارى مع بعضها لبعض لنفس مصدر الشيخ نفسها لتلاميذه وكيف البخارى يحرف لمذهبه فكل ما قالته المراجع صحيح ولذلك تهرب المسلم الكسول والذى لم نترك اساليبه الجدليه 
والحشويه تصلح معنا 


*



يتبــــع​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (29 يوليو 2020)

*
بالنسبه لموضوع ابن تيميه وموقفه من هذه القضيه 









للاسف تخيلوا هذا رد المسلم .... نعلمه ان ابن تيميه يعترف بتحريفات النسخ لكن المسلم مسكين لا يجد امام ما  يؤكده ابن تيميه من ان النسخ مختلفه الا هذا الرد الهزيل 













للاسف المسلم يتجاهل ويصر ان ابن تيميه قال باتجاه واحد فى ان احمد ابن حنبل صحح الحديث  ... ياعزيزى ابن تيميه يقول ان احمد ابن حنبل ضعف الحديث ولكن ما صار له فى اخر الاراء انه صححه يعنى تفتكر حضرتك ابن تيميه مش عارف انى الاسناد مجهول لكن الوضع مطروح بقوه ومع طائفه من اهل العلم 

الجميل فى الاسلام انى اى حد من علماء الاسلام مش عاجبه حاجه يضعفها على طول او يرفضها او ينسخها او يحاول يقلبهم فى بعض دين مش واضح المعالم ومطاطى 
تعالوا نشوف الدليل القادم من كلام ابن تيميه اللى بيوضح كلامنا السابق 














شايفين ابن تيميه بيرسخ انى تضعيف الحديث متواجد على الساحه بطائفه من اهل  العلم وكلمه غيرهم تشمل الكثير 
الظريف بقى فى الكلام اللى فات دا انى ابن تيميه حينما ورد روايات مكذوبه او ضعيفه وضح على طول 
لكن مع احمد ابن حنبل او الطائفه التى  تضعف الحديث لم يتكلم بل يؤكدهم
فمهما تفعل فانت ترد على ابن تيميه وليس انا 









طبعا المسلم بيحاول يخرج من الموضوع باى تلفيق هو حضرتك شفت كلمه قلـــــــــــت دى معناها كلامه هو بيقول جماعه من الحفاظ طعنوا يعنى لو الخبر دا كاذب او ضعيف مش يقول قلت وبعدها يقول انى فى جماعه وحفاظ كمان طعنوا فى الحديث وبيكتب تحت وغيرهم يعنى فى ناس تانى 
يعنى القصه ليست اسناد ضعيف او مجهول والا مش كانت تكون عقيده عند ابن تيميه وابن الملقن انى فى جماعه بيضعفوا الاثر دا 


للاسف المسلمين عاجزين عن الدفاع عن هذه  القضيه الصعبه التى تثبت تحريف كتاب البخارى  وغيرها من كتب السنه 
وتسقط علم الحديث عن جداره لم يقدم حتى الان رد يقال عنه رد اكاديمى بالمراجع والادله 
فما يفعله الاستاذ محمد مع تقديرنا لما يفعله هو مرحله جدليه لاضاعه الوقت وفتح موضوع محشى بشتايم وبيت شعر فقير لا اسمع غيره سامحنى فهذه هى الحقيقه الذى لم ينصحك احد بها  و   للاسف ومع كل تعبه اثبت تحريف البخارى عن جداره 

لى طلب ان تتقدم لاى شخص له باع فى هذا المجال ليفيدك اكثر 
او انك تبلغ ابو عمر الباحث اعرف انك تعجز وتخاف من ذلك او قلت له  وهرب  فهو يحاول التسلق لرشيد لشهرته لياخذ بعض الاضواء فان كان على حق ويدعو للحق ليتناول كل ما نكتبه عنه ليرينا هل يملك الحق ام يضلل عن عمد واوعدك لم يقدر او يلبى طلبك وهذا تحدى

مزال المسلمين عاجزين للاسف عن صد قضيه الفئة الباغيه التى سوف تلتهم كل ضلال وظلام فعله الاسلام ولكن هذه المره ليست هذه الفئة اشخاص ولكن حقائق 
منتظرين رد من اى مسلم على سطح  الارض *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 أغسطس 2020)

*

شكرا ل ماى روك على نقل كل الموضوعات  التى تخص الاسلاميات الى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى واى موضوعات اسلاميه قادمه سوف تكون فى القسم هناك 

اما المسيحيات سوف تظل هنا ..... وفيما بعد سوف نعزل  موضوع الفئة الباغية فى موضوع مستقل بذاته بعدما ننتهى من جميع التعليقات 


سوف نحاول خلال الاسبوع الحالى او القادم كتابه الموضوعات الجديده والتعليقات  الجديده ايضا معا *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (6 سبتمبر 2020)

*

نشكر المسيح على كل حال 

اعرف انه طال الوقت بعض الشى ولكن لظروف معينه شخصيه  وامور كثيره ورغم كل هذه الضغوط كنت احاول  توفير الوقت لكتابه الموضوعات الجديده المتفرعه والتعليقات الجديده هنا ... وطبعا الكتابه والتنسيق كل دا بياخد وقت رهيب  هنشرح كل دا بالتفصيل 

لكل من يتابع الموضوع نتاسف للوقت  ولكن وعد ان هذا الوقت الطويل المنتظر سوف يكون له قيمه كبيره وقيمته فيما سوف يعرض 

هحاول اكتب الموضوعات والتعليقات الفترة الجايه دى عشان تنزل كلها *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*بســــــــم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحــــــــد أميــــن


نشكر الله الذى اعطى لنا العمر لتكمله هذا الموضوع الذى صدم الكثير من المسلمين وسوف نستمر فى هذه الشوكه المريره فى ظهر العقيدة الاسلامية
سوف نفرد لكل نقطه خارج سياق الفئة الباغيه موضوع مستقل ولكل موضوع مستقل مشكله اسلاميه كبيره لن نترك نقطه الا وظهر فيها مشكله كبيره فى عمق الاسلام 


وهذه السلسلة ( كن مصلوبا لا صالبا ) كان لها وقتها وهى تتسع لثلاثين موضوع واكثر بنفس المنهجية التى سوف تعرفونها فى اول جزء وهى سلسله قويه تكشف الظلام بكل وضوح 

وهذه اول ثلاث موضوعات  :
كن مصلوبا لا صالبا ( الاسلام يدعو على الكفار بالامراض والشقاء والمسيحيه تدعو لهم بالخير والسلامة   ) الجزء الاول
كن مصلوبا لا صالبا ( الاسلام يامر اتباعه بالشتيمة والمسيحية تنهى عن ذلك   ) الجزء الثانى 
كن مصلوبا لا صالبا ( الاسلام يامر اتباعه ببغض وكره من على غير الاسلام من كل قلبك والمسيحيه تامر اتباعها بالحب من كل قلبك  لكل اتباع الديانات  ) الجزء الثالث 


سوف ننظم النقاط بطريقه منظمه حتى لا يتشتت بنا الموضوع وللاسف المشكك لا يقدم مادة علميه فى موضوع الفئة الباغيه نحتاج فعلا ان نقف عندها ونتباحث حولها ... ولكن يتبع طريقه حشو بردود لا يعقلها منطقيا ويفكر بها ... واستغربت اكثر الاستغراب ان النقطه الموجعه الخاصه بحذف البخارى لكلمه الدبر وضع نفس ما قلته وهذا يدل على عدة اشياء :


اولا : المسلم لا يستطيع ان يجد حل لافعال البخارى التحريفية وتحويل كتابه لمذهبه فقط فيحذف كلمه ويضع معتقده ويشكل للمسلمين عقيده مخترعة حتى بعد هذا الترقيع الدين مليان بالمشاكل الصعبة


ثانيا : المسلم لا يحاول ان يفكر بتاتا بالمنطق والفطره فى كل رد يضعه ... ويعرف جوانبه ....كميه حشو غير مفهومه حتى لا تضيع هيبته امام الناس والمنتدى ولكن ماذا سوف تفعل امام الديان .. هل سوف يفيدك التعصب الاعمى 
لكن هذه النقطه سوف نتطرق لها فيما بعد 

لكن للاسف المشكك سقط من نظرى لماذا ؟ لانه استخدم الكـــــــــذب ولم اكن اتوقع منه ذلك ولكن فعل كما يفعل ابو عمر الباحث وعلماء اخرين

لنرى ماذا قال المشكك فى موضوع لنا سابقا باسم " ان الاسلام سوف ينتهى"...... وجد قوه فى الفديوهات والدليل ......فلو  لم يرد سوف يظل موضوعه ناقص فكان يجب له من مخرج ولكن بالكذب وهذه فتوى قالها المسلمين فى التصريح فى هذه المواقف بالكذب 


لنرى كلام المشكك 





فى حين المسلم حينما وضعت له فديو حيدر العابر لم يتذكر كلامه هذا وشاهد الفديو وعلق عليه 


وهذا التصرف نابع من هذه الفتوى :










طيب هل شيوخ المسلمين بيستخدموا دا فى الردود  على المسلمين ؟ نعم 


لنشاهد الحلقه المؤلمه  الشيخ عبداللة رشدى فى الرد على الاخ رشيد ماذا فعل ونتحدى اى شخص من المسلمين الرد فى موضوع منفصل على ما فعله الشيخ  :

[YOUTUBE]UESTR3ZzMhQ[/YOUTUBE]​

لنشاهد ايضـــا رد للشيخ عبداللة رشدى على الاخ وحيد ليرد عليه ماذا فعل ولكن تعقيب الاخ وحيد وضح الامور  ولم يقدر حتى الان على الرد ونتحدى اى شخص من المسلمين الرد على ما فعله هذا الشيخ 

[YOUTUBE]-JTrYjnn9t4[/YOUTUBE]​

الشيخ عبداللة رشدى للاسف لم يقدر حتى الان ولن يفعلها فى تبرير هذا فى انقاذ العقيدة 


فنلاحظ ان الكذب فى انقاذ العقيدة هو مصلحه ضروريه يجب على المسلم العمل بها امام النقاد والكفار فى نظرهم ... ولكن ماذا سوف تفعل امام الديان فى يومك الاخير 


وحتى المسلمين للاسف ينصروا مذهبهم امام الشيعه بالكذب بطريقه اصبحت مفضوحه للجميع لنشاهد :


الفديو الاول :

[YOUTUBE]to5HjOm2PZs[/YOUTUBE]​
الفديو الثانى :

[YOUTUBE]ctuuTGPxxvA[/YOUTUBE]​

المشكله الكارثيه مع المشكك يعلق علينا باننا ورد منا بعض الاخطاء فى الكتابه وهذه هى عادة المسلمين فمن لا يتسع علمه تجده يعلق فى هذه الامور ولكن مفيش مشكله 

المشكك قال اننا كررنا نفس الخطا مرتين ... دا لو فكرت بكل بساطه انى الكلام اتاخد كوبى زى ما مكتوب مسبقا وتم وضعه مرة ثانيه وثالثه 

لكن يا عزيزى المشكله انك لم تعرف تربط الهاء وتفتحها وهذه مشكله كبيره فيما يتكلم فى الاديان لنرى خطا المشكك





ونضع لك بكل بساطه هذا التدريب حتى تخرج من هذه المشكله فيما بعد  :






فهل ياتى لى تلميذ التاء المفتوحه الذى يكذب بحكم فتوه اسلاميه  ليتكلم فى الاديان !!!!!

يتبــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*
نبدا ناخد نقاط محدده ومركزة فى نقاط موضوع الفئة الباغية وسوف نجبر تلميذ التاء المفتوحه على التفكير وتشغيل المخ شويه بدل الحشو والتشت فى طريقه الرد والنقد 



اولا : الترمذى 


1 – طبعا تلميذ التاء المفتوحه  لم يرد فى تعليقه على كلام احمد شاكر اخد جزء وساب جزء للاسف..... ونضع الصفحه تانى 









لكن تلميذ التاء المفتوحة وضع كلام من مرجع كارثى بيؤكد كلامنا ... واجمل ما فى تلميذ التاء المفتوحة  انه يؤكد كلامنا بكلامه وبمراجع بقوه ... فلنرى ماذا قال المرجع الذى وضعه 











كلام خطير بيدل انى كتاب الترمذى محرف وكل ما فيه من احاديث ليست مصدر ثقه 



2 –كتاب الترمذى ينص على تحريف  حديث ويح عمار فى هذا الكتاب لماذا ؟ لانه لم يوجد فى الكتاب الاصلى وما وصل الينا هو حفظ ...... بمعنى لو كتاب الترمذى وصلنا بدون هذا الحديث كان هيبقى مش محرف لكن الحديث غير موجود فى الاصل ودخل للكتاب بكل قوه 










يقول تلميذ التاء المفتوحه :





بيقول تلميذ التاء المفتوحه  هذا الحديث رواة الدراوردى من حفظه فهو حديث ضعيف.....

كلام غلط لانى الحديث صحيح  










اظنك فى ورطه صعبه خالص .... عشان لم تتكلم لازم تفكر وتعرف بتقول ايه وبلاش النقل والحشو اللى متعود عليه انا عارف انك فترة شباب ومتعصب ومش فاهم تحريفات الكتب كويس  




3 – النقطه اللى مش قادر يفهمها تلميذ التاء المفتوحة انى باعتراف العلماء كتاب الترمذى حصل تلاعب فى النسخ بتعته وانى كتاب البخارى مختلف فى جميع الروايات بتعته اختلاف ضخم اذن اول نقطه العلماء اثبتوا التلاعب فى الكتب دى 
تانى نقطه والمهمه انى حديث ويح عمار تقتله الفئة الباغيه محرف فى كتاب الترمذى والبخارى بالادله دا مثال قوى بيثبت تحريف الكتب دى مع اعتراف العلماء بالتلاعب فى الكتب دى سواء من النساخ او الكاتب الاصلى لكن قصه  الحديث متواجد فى كتب تانى انا مش بتكلم فى ثبوت الحديث قلتلك دا نقاشك مع الشيعى لكن انا نقاشى فى تحريف الكتابين دول بمعنى بسيط عشان نشغل دماغك 


معايا ست كتب فيهم الحديث فى كتب محرفه وكتب كويسه على سبيل المثال ثبوت الحديث من عدمه دا قضيه تانى لما اتكلم فى الحديث نفسه .. لكن لما كلامى يكون عن تحريف كتاب البخارى والترمذى ونسخ فيها ونسخ لا وتضارب دا يخلينى استبعد الكتابين دول لانهم محرفين وباخد ثبات الحديث من الاربع كتب الباقيه من السته .... يعنى لما بتلقى حديث ضعيف بتاخد بيه لا طبعا ... لكن لو لفظ الحديث ورد من ناحيه تانى بطريق صحيح هتاخد بيه وبترمى الطريق الضعيف 
انا بقى بتكلم فى النقط دى انى البخارى ككتاب ثابت تحريفه بنص الحديث دا وفيه تلاعب وايضا الترمذى ... فا ياعزيزى يجب عليك رمى كتاب البخارى والترمذى لانهم محرفين وطبعا دا مستحيل بالنسبه ليك لانه سقوط للاسلام ككل مصيبه مش هتقدر تفلت منها للاسف .... ولذلك ظهر رجال وحركات كتير بترفض السنه والكتب دى والاحاديث ويتمسكون بالقران فقط فى ظنهم طبعا انه لم يحرف ودى مشكله تانى الخبايا بتعتها فى القراءات  وليس فى نسخ القران ولينا سلسله ضخمه فى كدة ولكن لسه شويه 
عاوزك بقى تقعد كدة وتفكر فى المصيبه والكارثه دى 




اذن عاوزك ترد بكل منطقيه وعقل على انى ازاى الحديث لم يتواجد فى الاصل ودخل المتن وبقى متواجد حاليا وان لم ترد يظل كتاب الترمذى محرف لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه



يتبــــــــــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*


الضربات العشر لكتــــــاب البخــــــــــارى​
قبل الرجوع لكتاب البخارى والتعليق على الروايات نضع الحقائــــــــــــــق الثابته وهم عشره حقائق تؤكد لنا ان كتاب البخارى هو اسطورة وعالم من التحريف خدع المسلمين طوال هذه الفترة وتلاعب بعقولهم للاسف 



الحقيقــــــــــــــــــة الاولـــــــــــــى : البخارى ليس ثقــــــــــة 



















الحقيقــــــــــــــــــة الثانيـــــــــــــــة : الروايات كلها مختلفة ونبدا بالطبعة السلطانية وطبعة جمعية المركز الاسلامى والطبعات المتفرعة من السلطانية كلها اعتراها الخلل










الحقيقــــــــــــــــــة الثالثـــــــــــــــة : الصدمة المفجعة تحقيق ابن حجر يختلف عن ما فى ايدى الناس فابن حجر يشرح كلمات لم تتواجد فى متن الطبعات المتواجده مع الناس  









الحقيقــــــــــــــــــة الرابعــــــــــــــه : رواية ابى ذر الهروى الذى يعتبرها المسلمين من اتقن الروايات محرفه ايضــــــا 








الحقيقــــــــــــــــــة الخامســــــــة : الادلة على تحريفات نســـــخ الفربرى المجمع عليها من المسلمين 








الحقيقــــــــــــــــــة الســــــــــادســــــة : اعتراف كارثى يثبت ان الثلاثه الشيوخ الكبار الذين اخذوا عن الفربري فكل شيخ نسختة تختلف عن الشيخ الاخر فهل نعملهم كشرى حسب كلام الشيخ .... النقطه الثانيه الكارثية فروع اليونينة مختلفة عن بعضها .... وهذا جعل المسلمين كما قال الشيخ ان اى ناسخ او شيخ ينسخ حاجه كان بيعدم الاصل حتى لا تتشعب الروايات والنسخ والتضارب بينها وهذا فعل طبيعى 

[YOUTUBE]K6XOS62ZSxo[/YOUTUBE]​



الحقيقــــــــــــــــــة السابعـــــــــــــة : اعتراف كارثى اخر يثبت ان طبعات البخارى التى تصل الى سبعين نسخة لم تقابل على مخطوطات ماعدا السلطانية ..... النقطه الثانية يجب اتباع طريقة معينه وطريق واحد والا دخل المتن ما ليس موجود الان ... ونقول وكل من اتبع طريق من طرق اليونينيه او طرق الفربرى يجب نفسه فى طريق يختلف عن الاخر وكلمات واحاديث غير موجودة فى الطريق الاخر  



[YOUTUBE]YFpKsC3Py5A[/YOUTUBE]​

الحقيقــــــــــــــــــة الثامنــــــــــــــة : نسخة الصغانى الذى يقول المسلمين من النسخ المتقنة خرجت لنا بحديث لم يوجد ف كل النسخ والصغانى قرر هذا الحديث بخلاف كل الجمهور وقال انه وجدها فى النسخ الاصلية يالها من كارثه وتلاعب بين النسخ ...المصيبه الحديث موجود فى النسخة الهندية المطبوعة واللى كمان جايه من نسخة المصطفائية ...... 



يقول الدكتور أحمد بن فارس السلوم :








الحقيقــــــــــــــــــة التاســـعــــــــــة : مهما فعل العلماء المسلمين القدامى من تحقيق تظل الاخطاء والغلط متواجد فى الطبعات  










الحقيقــــــــــــــــــة العاشـــــــــــــرة : يظل علماء العصر يحاولون اخراج كتاب البخارى خالى من التضارب والتحريف ولكن هذا من الخيال 









المرجع الثانى 









يتبـــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*نرجع لموضوع  : البخارى :

1-	روايات البخارى متضاربه وغير بعضها ولم ترد على ذلك 










2-	البخارى متعصب لمذهبه ويتلاعب بالاحاديث ولم ترد على ذلك وقدمنا المرجع 










3-	تحريف البخارى من واقع حديث تقتله الفئة الباغيه وعدم فهم تلميذ التاء المفتوحة للكارثه 









ولكن هذا الكلام خطا ولانك تعتمد على شخص يدعى البحث سوف يجعلك تقع فى مشاكل كثيرة لانك تحشو منه الكلام بدون بحث وتعقل 
لكن لنرى الحقيقه هى عكس ذلك :












اولا : الصغانى  وابن سكن تمثل العرضة الاخيره واللفظ فيها ثابت .. كلام مغلوط لان الحذف وعدم الحذف ورد عن اصل واحد وهو الفربرى ولذلك تبقى النسخ مختلفة
طيب هل نسخه ابن سكن معتمده لا طبعا دا مليانه اخطاء وعك ونعطى مثال 














ثانيا : السبب المنطقى التانى لو حصل وفى نسخ قبل التعديل ونسخ بعد التعديل هذا فى القرون الاولى ولكن الان المفترض النسخ موحده لما استقر عليه البخارى ... ولكن للاسف كل دوله تتعبد بكتاب للبخارى غير الثانى واثبتنا دا من النسخ المنتشره فى السوق فا مش معقول واحد ماسك البخارى فى تركيا باللفظ المحذوف واحد فى مصر ماسك النسخه باللفظ الموجود ... فا النسخ نفسها مش موحدة بين الناس فى المنطق بتاعك المعوج واللى للاسف كتبته بدون ما تفهم او اسف نقلته من حد بدون ما تفهم وتشغل دماغك




ثانيا : البخارى وحذفه لنكته خفيه .. للاسف وقع المشكك فى مطب صعب للغايه مش هيقدر يطلع منه 

والسبب الذى اورده ابن حجر يعارض ثبات اللفظ عن ابن كريمه وغيره وبالتالى هذا السبب يصلح لمن يعارض اللفظه مثل الحميدى وغيره 

سبب اخر قوى  ليس من حق البخارى التلاعب فى سماع الحفاظ وحذف احاديثهم لتتوافق مع مذهبه ولكن من حقه التعقيب كما فعل فى احاديث كثيرة 
فهذا الفعل يضع البخارى فى عدم الثقه فى باقى الاحاديث ... فكيف البخارى يحذف كلمه الدبر بسبب مذهبه وتحريف الحقيقة وبعدين حتى لو العلماء مختلفين انت تورد الحديث كما سمعته وليس لك حق تعديل وحذف وشيل وتظبيط 
وللاسف تلميذ التاء المفتوحة لم يرد على الاتى :
اولا : انه الاسماعيلى عاب صنيع البخارى فى هذه القصه 
ثانيا : المراجع تكلمت فى انكار البخارى اللفظة وبالتالى حذفها 




يتبــــــــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ثالثا : نسخه اليونينى 


للاسف تلميذ التاء المفتوحة  لانه كسول فى عدم اقتناء الكتب والمراجع ويعتمد على عوامل بحث على النت  فقط ولم يكلف نفسه بشراء مقدمه اليونينى شكك فى كلامى وجاب اى صورة من النت ووضعها ....


 ياعزيزى اعتقد انها فرصه ذهبية لك بعد ان قدمت لك المرجع بالصفحه ان تفتحه امام الناس لتكذبنى ولكن عشان انا للاسف بتعب وبضع المراجع بالصور دا جعلك كسول تنتظر تصوير هذا المرجع ولكن لم افعل ذلك لماذا حتى تحرك نفسك وتشترى وتبص فى الكتب وتبطل البحث بكلمات فى المكتبات الشامله وجوجل 
يلا تحدى لك ان تكذبنى فيما نقلته عن مقدمه اليونينى بتحقيق الشمرى صفحه 26 وان لم تفعل وتحصل على كتاب وتفتح لنا الكلام الكارثى فا سوف تسقط من نظرى لانك كسول لا تتحرك لمعرفه الحق وتتكلم بتعصب 

ممكن اساعدك شويه معاك مسلمين فى منتدى وعلى اليوتيوب مفيش واحد يقدر يتحقق ليك ولا خايف 


التحدى الثانى لماذا لم تبلغ ابو عمر الباحث حتى نرى مدى مراجعه فى البحث هيعمل مثلك ولا هيظل فى الجحر بتاعه ويفعل كما سوف يفعل بالاسلام بين المدينتين وينكمش وسطهم 


يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*تعليقات على جميع كلامك :





ولكن يضر اصاله وثقه الكتاب 









ولكن كل هذه الروايات متضاربة حتى الطريق الواحد سواء الفربرى او اليونينى كما اثبتنا فى الضربات العشر 










خظا ولكن الزيادة هى الفئة الباغية وطبعا حضرتك عشان بتنقل ومش بتقرا اللى بتنقله مش واخد بالك ... لما تنقل من حد اقرا وراجع وافتح الكتب 











البخارى تم تحريفه ...... ودى حقيقه مؤلمه للاسف للمسلمين 

اولا : الاختلافات فى الطريق الواحد الفربرى 
ثانيا : الحميدى سمع من كريمه والاثنان مختلفان















نعم السبب الرئيسى التصحيف والخطا والتحريف وهذا للتاكيد:

















الفربرى كل طرقه متضاربة كا اثبتنا فى الضربات العشر 










نسخة الصغانى مختلفة كما اثبتنا فى الضربات العشر 









اولا : الهروب لكتاب المسيحيين بدون ما ترد على تحريفات كتاب البخارى 
ثانيا : رشيد ايلال مسلم يعترف باسطورة البخارى وهذا جعله يرفض كتاب البخارى ونقرا كلامه 





ودى قناته على اليوتيوب لمن يحب يشوف ازاى مزال مسلم ويرفض هذه الاساطير والتحريفات ... نور المسيح قريب من الكل لمن يريد ان يبحث بصدق ويرفع قلبه الى الله 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN3vF35w4ngTkBTa4tcFZlw/videos



يتبــــــــــع*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*
=== البرزنجى 

طبعا البحث دا تعب المسلم وللاسف بقى يلف ويدور فيه وكذب للاسف وحاول يوهم المسلمين الدنيا حلوه لكن للاسف يا تلميذ التاء المفتوحه فتاوى الكذب لا تصلح فى النقاش معى لماذا تعال نعرف ليه 


المشكك قال الاتى :






شايفين التلاعب قال البحث بيدعم وبيثبت كلامى وكانى الدنيا حلوة ولطيفة وعمل حركه مش لطيفه انه عمل استنتاج بسيط للبحث وكتب فيه تلت نقط

 لكن فى واحد كتب يؤكد وبعد الكلام كتب ويؤكد على تواتره

فى رقم اتنين كتب يؤكد على صحه الحديث وبعد الكلام كتب يؤكد على تخريج البخارى له 

فى رقم تلاته بقى تلاعب فيها كتب ينكر بس وبعد الكلام مش رضى يكتب الحقيقه المؤلمه اللى استخلصها البرزنجى انى الحديث ليس فى اصل البخارى 


وطبعا دا عكس كلام تلميذ التاء المفتوحه لكن كتب ينكر فقط مش مفهمومه ...
ولما انت شاطر اوى فى العربى ومش عارف تقفل ولا تفتح التاء مش تركت ليه فى رقم واحد واتنين يؤكد الحديث بس .... للاسف لف ودوران وكذب محزن 
لكن تعال هوريك وللمسلمين كلهم الحقائق المؤلمه فى بحث البرزنجى واللى حضرتك بتقول عكسها تماما لكن عاوزك تتعلم من شيوخك

لنرى بعد طول بحث وتمحص من عالم قدير ماذا قال فى النهايه :







المصيبه بقى فى البحث قال كلام حلو اوى يا اصحاب السند الموصول :





ماشاء الله سند متصل حلو من شيوخ معروفين من طرق معروفه وتنتهى الى الفربرى الذى اخذ البخارى بالعرضه الاخيره ان سندهم هذا بدون الزيادة وهذا السند مطابق للاصل ايضا مصيبه بكل الاشكال 



لنرى ماذا قال بحث البرزنجى اللى تلميذ التاء المفتوحه بيدعى انه يوافق كلامه قال انى الزيادة دى بعض فحص ودقه انى عملوها النساخ ودى مصيبه انى النساخ فى طرق المسلمين المعروفه ومتصله السند يتلاعبون بالاحاديث 
يعنى لا جرح ولا تعديل هو بس كل القصه كل مجموعه عملوا ليهم رجال وانهم ثقه وصنعوا الدين دا الاسلام باختصار 








ماذا قال البحث ايضا على النسخه اليونينيه وكيف تحرفت بين الرواه والنساخ :







ماذا قال البحث ايضا هل كما قال عمر الباحث دى نسخه فقط اللى تختفى فيها الزيادة طبعا كلام كذب عشان يضلوا المسلمين للاسف لكن لنرى البرزنجى ماذا قال :








ماهى بقى خلاصه البحث بقى :





شفت بقى انى كتاب البخارى محرف ولا يصلح الاحتجاج به فى الاحاديث او العقيده .. وطالما البخارى سقط هتكون كافر بحكم اهل السنه والجماعه يبقى قدامك لتكون شيعى لما تكون خارج الاسلام مفيش حل 


لكن لانك تتبع التعصب الاعمى مذهب لك فسوف تحشى ردود وتلف وتستخدم فتاوى الكذب لتخدع نفسك 


يتبـــــــــع*​


----------

